# Elmira Vintage Guitar Show APRIL 24, 2016 - 7th year!



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Save the date!
The 7th Annual Elmira Vintage Guitar Show will be held on Sunday April 24, 2016
Show times 11:00am-5:00pm
New show features to be announced soon.
Watch our webpage, www.ontarioguitarshows.com for updates.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2015)

I may be renting a table again this year.
If not, the walk through is always a blast.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I've never been. Do large vendors ever have tables at these shows? I'm thinking of hitting a few of them across Ontario this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

Folkway Music (Guelph) and The Guitar Corner (Kitchener) have been there. Quite a few luthiers as well. 
Have a peek at last year's show. http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....guitar-show-april-26-2015-6th-big-year.67375/


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Is that picture of Bill above is from last year?


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Jimmy_D said:


> Is that picture of Bill above is from last year?


No. Bill wasn't able to be here last year. It was from the year before last I think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2016)

It was from the previous year.
I wonder if he finished that guitar for Randy.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

laristotle said:


> It was from the previous year.
> I wonder if he finished that guitar for Randy.


I don't know about that Bachman guitar but it's really sad what happened to Bill. He was moving along very well doing all the right things, making a great guitar and earning quite a good reputation. Then he opened that store I thought the only explanation was that he had deep pockets and could handle it without risk, his track record said he was too smart to be doing anything else... there was no way I thought, that he was going to make the mistake of going in underfunded and lose it... sadly I think I was wrong.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

i have a ton of parts i would love to trade for other things or maybe sell. is this allowed?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Axeman16 said:


> i have a ton of parts i would love to trade for other things or maybe sell. is this allowed?


There have been several tables with amp and guitar parts for sale in combination with pedals, amps, guitars, music books, guitar related tools, etc., etc at the same table. 

You would likely need to get (or share) a table and you could make a sign indicating that you would consider trades.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

i meant to bring you know like a handful of parts that i could potentially trade to a vendor for something that may catch my eye moreso


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Axeman16 said:


> i meant to bring you know like a handful of parts that i could potentially trade to a vendor for something that may catch my eye moreso


You could certainly try that. I remember some folks offering my friend (and/or myself...I was helping him and also had some of my items on his table) various items for possible trades on stuff that was for sale on the table. 

However, most of the folks renting tables are there to sell their items for cash.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Vendor forms now ready. Please reply through the website if you are interested. Tables are now half spoken for.
ontarioguitarshows.com
Stay tuned for announcements!


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry, lost my communications for a couple of weeks. It's 14 Feb now...tables are sold out?...or no?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

PM John (savageblue) and ask.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

laristotle said:


> PM John (savageblue) and ask.


Tables are 75% gone and going fast. Contact me through the website if you want a table.
www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of going but have never been to this show before.  Is it actually a place where you can strike deals, or is everything well above market value? Honest question.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

This will be the fifth year for me (second as a vendor). I've been bartered 
down ~10% when I last sold there and I also got the same deal when I bought.
A few tables seemed like retail, but, mostly, there were deals to be had. 
You have to get there early though for those. 
A lot of eye candy for sure!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Hi Tim,
I appreciate your question.
As organizer of the show I have a biased opinion. I would respectfully ask other members to contribute their opinions about this as well.
When you say "strike a deal", if you mean get something well below market value then the answer is probably not. When you ask is "everything well above market value", the answer is the same, probably not.
What we offer is chance to see what market value is. With over 50 vendors, many guitars and much gear changes hands. We also have about half of our vendors selling handcrafted guitars and accessories. You alone would have to decide whether or not you think they offer value.
This show is not a flea market full of cheap junk, but there always has been hidden gems each year too.
So, to summarize my view, to pay $8 admission to see the best selection of new and used gear in Canada, is a great deal.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I've been bartered down ~10% when I last sold there and I also got the same deal when I bought.


I think this statement sums it up very well for many of the vendors. It is certainly worth trying to barter. 

IMO, near the end of the day it is possible to get even better deals as vendors don't want to pack and haul items back home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

I got a discount on strings from Folkway (their table was beside mine)
after I reminded them that I let them use my Micro-Marshall for 
their potential customers to test their electric guitars. lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

greco said:


> IMO, near the end of the day it is possible to get even
> better deals as vendors don't want to pack and haul items back home.


I can't recall. Does the Lions Hall have dollys/carts to load/unload equipment (in the white zone of course. lol)?
And is there an on site ATM? 
When I sold one of my guitars, the young lad gave me a deposit and drove into town to acquire the balance.
Just a thought.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

There is not an ATM on site. Vendors bring their own carts if they need them.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Vendor tables sold out!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

..........


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

There were deals here and there last year, a set of Tokai 80's U strat pups for $50, the worlds most road-worn (but working fine) 70's silverface super reverb for $600.

I tried a $600 offer on what I think was an $850 Champ lap steel and got a firm no... I did end up with a theoretical 13% discount on and item that cost over 1k because my offer ended up being tax included.

Which brings me around to my point here, as some one who's been to 100's of sales like this, antique, automotive, music whatever, I realize the vendors are a mix of private people selling for cash and businesses charging tax, but,

The price tag on all gear should be that vendors final price out the door, it seems ridiculous to negotiate a 13% discount only to be told you'll be saving the tax, so you'll still pay the sticker price.


----------



## howdo3313 (Jul 14, 2015)

Heyyy...I'm going to be coming out with a friend...on the hunt for jazzmaster parts myself...old necks and bodies specifically.
Think anything like that might wind up kicking around?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

There's always 'parts' scattered about on tables.
Never know what you'll find.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it. Haven't been able to make it in past years but this year I'll be there.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Folks...
Just a short public service announcement.

I will be sharing a table with laristotle on the 24th..
My main selling feature will be the remaining batch of my custom cut VINYL Telecaster pick-guards.
These are all cut from original vinyl albums and I think offer a very unique look to any 8 hole tele pick-guard guitar.
I will offer these pick-guards at a special price for this one day show.

IF you cannot attend the show but have a friend that is attending, ask them to get one for you.
If you are attending and want to get one for a friend, I wont ask for reasons.
Hell...why not attend and get one for yourself...after all they are cool pick-guards.









as an added bonus, included with every purchase, will be a free
PLANET LABEL premium laser/inkjet die cut label sheet.
Item # LT6080-4C . This is a sheet of 4 stick on blank labels that will fit precisely onto the pick-guard.
You can design your own or download your favorite record label , print it out and then stick it onto the pick-guard.
How cool is that !

Looking forward to meeting up with some forum members, and that's worth the price of admission..
See you all on the 24th.
G.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I always hoped I would go there one time. But since I retired and moved 2 time zones west, hey.....

Pix, there must be pix.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

One week to show time!
See Ontario Guitar Shows on Facebook and see our website at ontarioguitarshows.com 
Don't miss out. This will be the biggest of them all, so far!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Seriously guys, this event has always had a lot of beautiful eye candy.
Nice country drive too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Enter your starting point for Directions here;
Google Maps


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Me and my wife are coming. Would like to meet other GC members there - what would be the best recognition sign?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

bigboki said:


> Me and my wife are coming. Would like to meet other GC members there - what would be the best recognition sign?



This one is so easy I'll surprised you didn't think of it...

First you and your wife make your way to my table where I am selling Vinyl pickguards... ( ya I know that's cool)
Then you buy a pickguard...

When you leave, you can hold the pickguard high above your head, walk slowly while saying in a strong voice:
*" I am a Canadian Guitar Forum member and I just bought this amazing pickguard from a CG member"*

I think that by the time you make your way thru the whole floor, you will be approached by many CG members.

Like I said...I surprised you didnt think of this by yourself.

See you at the show.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

look for some of these faces...

GTmaker (Gino) is second from the front (beige jacket and grey shirt)
Greco (Dave..me) 5th from front, dark glasses, short hair progressing upwards to no hair
Laristotle (Larry) is in bottom right corner. He has long hair under that hat.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I will try coming for my 3rd year. I'm having a garage sale that morning though. Everyone should come here instead.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm trying to be there for 11. (blue coat, white hair, orange sweater, in pic)


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great - we will also try to be there for the opening.
See you soon!

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I will try coming for my 3rd year. I'm having a garage sale that morning though. Everyone should come here instead.


You mean a give it away sale? I did it once...never again.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You mean a give it away sale? I did it once...never again.


As long as you're prepared to give away your junk, it's the perfect symbiotic event.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

Here's what I'm bringing. So far ..









originals pups re-installed. case candy.









lindy fralin p90's









discontinued reverse headstock


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Here's what I'm bringing. So far ..
> 
> View attachment 20184
> 
> originals pups re-installed. case candy.


What kind of fender is that? I may make the trip just to try it out. I'm looking for a CV in that colour (if they made them).


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

adcandour said:


> What kind of fender is that? I may make the trip just to try it out. I'm looking for a CV in that colour (if they made them).


'10 FSR Ivory. 
Part of the Ebony/Ivory series.
Only 150 of each colour made.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'm trying to be there for 11. (blue coat, white hair, orange sweater, in pic)


Sorry Dave...I wasn't sure or I would have included you in my "list" above.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Sorry Dave...I wasn't sure or I would have included you in my "list" above.


Well I'm still not "sure" either but it's looking good so far


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> '10 FSR Ivory.
> Part of the Ebony/Ivory series.
> Only 150 of each colour made.


Just checked into them. A bit out of my price range


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll probably be there in the afternoon.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll be meeting Lexx there at some point too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

I'll be wearing one of these.


----------



## oban (Sep 16, 2010)

I am on my way soon.
Had considered a table earlier on, but today became a "last minute" yes or no on going.

I will be wearing camo pants, a green lucky charms T-shirt, and have a short beard with ponytail/manbun.

Feel free to say hi and ask me what I brought along (prob a ton of pedals, maybe parts, maybe amps, we'll see)

Joe
(PS - I am not much of a poster but have met many good members over the years)


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

We are starting from Toronto in about 10 mins!
I will be wearing black turtleneck and black leather jacket and my wife has very colorful backpack

see you all soon

yours Bojan


----------



## oban (Sep 16, 2010)

Loaded up a few amps:
Box of pedals (lots of OD etc)

Just ask...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I made it up there and said hi to a bunch of the guys. It will be my last trip unless the venue changes though, the show has definitely outgrown the location. There "may" have been some good deals but it was very difficult to even move, never mind stop and check something out. While I was trapped in the crowd the guy beside me said "sure hope nobody yells "fire" ", LOL.

I was there first thing and had to line up quite a while to get in, it might have been a little quieter later on.

Hope you guys selling stuff made out OK.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

At the end - we didn't come.
We started, made up to 401 and suddenly my dear wife started having really bad stomach pain.
made a quick turn and back home, running for washroom.
She is feeling better but still not good so I am taking good care of her. Sorry for missing you guys, was really looking forward meeting you 

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bigboki said:


> At the end - we didn't come.
> We started, made up to 401 and suddenly my dear wife started having really bad stomach pain.
> made a quick turn and back home, running for washroom.
> She is feeling better but still not good so I am taking good care of her. Sorry for missing you guys, was really looking forward meeting you
> ...


There will be other opportunities  Main thing is that your wife is OK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

davetcan said:


> .. it was very difficult to even move, never mind stop and check something out.


Good to see you again Dave.

I heard that there was quite the line up outside prior to the doors opening.
And yes, it looked like x-mas in wallmart how people slowly shuffled along the first couple of hours. 
Unfortunately, I didn't sell anything. Met a couple of members. Had low ball offers and gave my 
email addy to a couple of trade prospects. It thinned out around 3:30ish. Many were packing up 
at 4:30. I hung on expecting some to come back to lowball again figuring that we wouldn't want
to pack up and take stuff back home. Didn't happen.

All in all though, it was a good turn out. I heard that this was the biggest crowd to date.
A lot of beautiful eye candy for sure.

Thanks to savageblue for a great event.
Looking forward to next year.
You may want to consider looking for a larger venue though. lol.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, that was fun. Lots of stuff to see, good mix of older and newer. Got to meet a few forum members.  I do agree with the venue size comments though, it was tough to move around. Spent a lot of time thinking "I should have kept that" when I see the prices some of the older stuff are commanding. Hind sight is always 20/20.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

davetcan said:


> There will be other opportunities  Main thing is that your wife is OK.


Absolutely- thank you very much for kind words
Yours truly Bojan


----------



## Danijoe (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree with Davetcan - my last show unless the venue changes. It's great to see a large crowd as it attracts more vendors but it was difficult to even see Items let alone try out anything. Did I miss the entertainment like they had in the past? I was there from 11:45 to 12:45.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I too won't attend any future EVG shows unless the venue changes. I brought an instrument with me and was asked by a number of vendors to see it. There was no place to safely lay it down and open the case for viewing. Now I know what it's like to be packed like a can of sardines. 

TD


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I dislike crowds, so maybe it's a good thing I didn't end up going this year. Last year was crowded enough. Growth is usually good (except with cancer cells) so maybe a larger venue is necessary. I kind of imagine a high school cafeteria and connecting hallways.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I dislike crowds, so maybe it's a good thing I didn't end up going this year. Last year was crowded enough. Growth is usually good (except with cancer cells) so maybe a larger venue is necessary. I kind of imagine a high school cafeteria and connecting hallways.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


We went to an antique show in Elora a couple of weeks ago, not sure what the place was but it was in a local rink with another room off to the side. Probably the community centre. Something that size would be ideal.

Of course something closer to London would be ideal, but if you want to attract some TO folks then the KW area is pretty good.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Danijoe said:


> I agree with Davetcan - my last show unless the venue changes. It's great to see a large crowd as it attracts more vendors but it was difficult to even see Items let alone try out anything. Did I miss the entertainment like they had in the past? I was there from 11:45 to 12:45.


You didn't miss it unless you count "The Vaudvillian" (look 'em up) playing in the lobby as the lineup entered. I sure didn't miss having it during the show! As a vendor it was very distracting and impediment to sales in previous years and the organizer (Savageblue), to his credit adjusted the program based on the feedback no not have performances during showtime. As to the venue, I agree it appears this show is outgrowing it. A good problem to have! It means something's being done right! 

I had a successful day and moved a lot of gear that I no longer use. I also met a few more GC faces! Good to see/meet you guys!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> You didn't miss it unless you count "The Vaudvillian" (look 'em up) playing in the lobby as the lineup entered. I sure didn't miss having it during the show! As a vendor it was very distracting and impediment to sales in previous years and the organizer (Savageblue), to his credit adjusted the program based on the feedback no not have performances during showtime. As to the venue, I agree it appears this show is outgrowing it. A good problem to have! It means something's being done right!
> 
> I had a successful day and moved a lot of gear that I no longer use. I also met a few more GC faces! Good to see/meet you guys!


I was planning on coming back to ask you about that strat neck but I just gave up  It was good to meet you finally though.

I was talking to JeremyP on my way out, he was planning on buying a Boogie head and going to get some cash. When he got back he said it took him about 10 minutes to move 10 feet and the guy selling the head was right at the back near the stage. He just gave up and left too.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Thanks to all who came to our show!
We agree, at times it was too crowded this year, especially the first hour. 
There was over two hundred people waiting to get in at the start of the show!
After 1pm it was still busy, but not as jam-packed.

We really appreciate all of the GC members who were vendors, and all of the GC members who came out to support the show.

In the coming days I will post some pics of the guitars.
Thanks for your continued support! We strive to offer a great show and are already inquiring about larger facilities for next years show-April 23, 2017.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

savageblue said:


> Thanks to all who came to our show!
> We agree, at times it was too crowded this year, especially the first hour.
> There was over two hundred people waiting to get in at the start of the show!
> After 1pm it was still busy, but not as jam-packed.
> ...


It's a great show and obviously growing in popularity, thanks for putting it on.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad to hear the show has continued to grow. We need more of this kind of thing in Canada


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Glad to hear the show has continued to grow. We need more of this kind of thing in Canada


Truth.

There was a guitar summit here in Goderich in 2001 (I think) with Tony McManus, Pierre Bensusan, and John Renbourn playing solo shows on three consecutive nights each preceded by classes. (They didn't play together.) Also on display were a few luthiers and their wares. The weekend was billed as the first annual but it never happened again. Getting to hang out with those performers was pretty cool, especially Renbourn.

My wife and I have considered hosting a similar event except with a kind of musical instrument flea market as an added attraction.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

It is a great show and a "crowd a attracts a crowd" so it looks like it may keep growing. I was there for the first time with my 11 year old son. He's just starting to take interest in playing guitar and he was showing early signs of GAS at the show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> Truth.
> 
> There was a guitar summit here in Goderich in 2001 (I think) with Tony McManus, Pierre Bensusan, and John Renbourn playing solo shows on three consecutive nights each preceded by classes. (They didn't play together.) Also on display were a few luthiers and their wares. The weekend was billed as the first annual but it never happened again. Getting to hang out with those performers was pretty cool, especially Renbourn.
> 
> ...


I still think the Niagara Region is ripe for a show, summer time thing. The area is hopping in the summer with the falls, casino, wineries. A weekend package combined with a Sunday show I think would work here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

GuitarT said:


> I was there for the first time with my 11 year old son. He's just starting to take interest in playing guitar and he was showing early signs of GAS at the show.


It was cool meeting you and your son.
Nice to know that he also has an interest in vinyl.


----------

